# Windows 7 / 2. Monitor drehen



## pcp-brattcoxx (1. April 2010)

Tach zusammen.

Ich möchte gerne für die Darstellung eine rModellbahnanlage den 2. TFT an dem vorhanden Rechner um 90° drehen, komme aber auf keine Lösung.
Monitore: Hanns-G HW191D / HG191D
Grafikkarte: Geforce FX 5200
OS: Windows 7 X86

Das Tool iRotate habe ich bereits getestet, leider ohne Erfolg.

Wer weiss Rat?


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2010)

Nvidia-Systemsteuerung/-Controllpanel (Rechtsklick auf Desktop, da sollte das dann stehen).


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (1. April 2010)

Geht leider nicht, da zwar ein Nvidia-Controlpanel installiert wird, dieses aber nur die Auswahloptionen der Darstellung des 2. Monitors angibt. nView gibt es leider seit Vista anscheinend nicht mehr.
Ich suche eigentlich nur eine Möglichkeit die Darstellung auf dem 2. Gerät um 90° zu drehen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2010)

Mach einfach einen rechtsklick auf den Desktop und klick dann auf "Bildschirmauflösung".
Hinter "Ausrichtung" verstecken sich dort die Drehrichtungen.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (7. April 2010)

Ich muss gestehen diese Option habe ich nicht gesehen.
Mittlerweile haben wir aber einfach aufgegeben bzw. das ganze anders gelöst indem wir den 2. Monitor auch wieder Horizontal aufgehangen haben und die Darstellung im Programm mit ein wenig tüfteln angepasst haben. Nun sieht die Darstellung des Gleisplans zwar nicht mehr so aus wie gewollt, es ist aber dennoch praktikabel.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Bull56 (7. April 2010)

also bei mir geht das bei windows 7 ohne probleme...

rehter mausklick auf desktp->Bildschirmauflösung->Ausrichtung:->Querformat (gedreht)

mit welchen programm visualisierst du deine modellbahnstrecke denn??? - sonst musst du die verlegung der schienen einfach anders rum basteln...

grüße Bull56


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (8. April 2010)

Sollte ich tatsächlich so daneben gewesen sein und das übersehen haben?
Das Programm nenn sich Win-Digipet, wenn ich das Gleisbild ändere kommt es aber im späteren Verlauf zu mehr Problemen als einem lieb ist.
So wie´s jetzt ist ist´s auch erstmal ausreichend. Beim nächsten mal werde ich aber nochmal genau hinsehen.


----------



## Bull56 (9. April 2010)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Sollte ich tatsächlich so daneben gewesen sein und das übersehen haben?
> Das Programm nenn sich Win-Digipet, wenn ich das Gleisbild ändere kommt es aber im späteren Verlauf zu mehr Problemen als einem lieb ist.
> So wie´s jetzt ist ist´s auch erstmal ausreichend. Beim nächsten mal werde ich aber nochmal genau hinsehen.



hmm - das programm ist ja ganz gut...
welches system haste? DC oder AC?

wie hasten denn nun gelöst???


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. April 2010)

2-Leiter Gleichstrom - sprich DC.
Hat uns am WE auch viel Arbeitet gekostet die Wendeschleifen zu programmieren da wir innnerhalb der Schleife noch je einen Halt pro Fahrtrichtung vorgesehen haben. Das macht den Kurzschluss schnell perfekt 
Win-Digipet kann ich nur empfehlen. Ist nicht ganz günstig und auch im Einstieg nicht sehr leicht, biete nach ein wenig einarbeiten aber schier unendliche Möglichkeiten in der Programmierung der Steuerung.


----------

